# Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s



## WTFlikeROFL (6. Juni 2010)

*Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Ich wollte mal fragen was der Unterschied ist und ob es klare Abstriche in der Qualität gibt.
Ein Plasma TV verbraucht mehr Strom und hat eine kleinere Auflösung, aber ist er trotzdem merklich schlechter als ein HD-Ready LCD ?

schönen dank


----------



## kress (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Hier steht noch was drin: Technologie: Plasma oder LCD? - TV-Kauf - FOCUS Online

Wenn größer als 110cm Diagonale: Plasma-Tv
darunter nen Lcd.

Der Plasma-Tv hat einen sehr guten Kontrast, wird aber laut dem Artikel sehr warm und hat Lüfter.

LCD hat heutzutage auch eine gute Reaktionszeit, ist aber sehr unterschiedlich(2-25ms) (Plasma-Tvs sind da besser) und ist auch für etwas hellere Räume geeignet, Plasma-Tv's hingegen sind etwas fürs Heimkino.

Ratgeber: LCD- und Plasma-Fernseher im Vergleich ? was ist besser?

Ein guter LCD-Tv kommt an einen Plasma-Tv heran und ist günstig, man muss nur etwas suchen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Du meinst also Plasma ist günstiger und von der Bildqualität besser trotz geringerer Auflösung ?
Es würde ein 42" werden, also 107cm Diagonale hätte man, Plasma ?


----------



## kress (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Ist grenzwertig, da musst du mal ein bisschen im Inet lesen, was so die Experten sagen und am besten viel durch Fachmärkte und die Qualität begutachten.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Aber schrecklich wird die Qualität nicht sein ?


----------



## kress (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Es gibt durchaus LCDs/Plasmas mit schlecht Qualität, die kannst du aber mit bestimmten Tests umgehen.
Bitte doch einfach freundlich einen fachkundigen Verkäufer an deine Seite, der auch an die Geräte darf.
Ein Test ist zum Beispiel laufender Text, wie er bei N24 ständig unten durchläuft. Bei manchen Tv's kannst du es kaum lesen, bei anderen wirds kristallklar angezeigt.
Dann eben noch Bilder mit hohem Kontrast, ein Bild mit viel Schwarz drin, was von hellen Flächen umgeben ist(Bei LCD's wichtig).


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Es gibt auch Plasma TVs mit 1920x1080 als Auflösung. Schau dir allerdings erst Mal ein Plasma Gerät an und überprüfe, ob dir ein Flimmern auffällt.


----------



## böser Wolf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Also die Auflösung hat nichts mit Plasma oder LCD zu tun. Neuere Geräte sind in beiden Fällen Full-HD.
Und bis 32" wirst du sowieso keinen Unterschied bemerken, soferndu nicht auf 1 m ranrückst.

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Plasma und LCD (1xLCD 2xPlasma):

Bei heller Umgebungsbeleuchtung (Tag, Sonneneinstrahlung) ist die geringere Maximalhelligkeit des Plasmas negativ spürbar. Außerdem sind die Displays üblicherweise nicht matt.
Bei geringer Umgebungshelligkeit sind mir die bessere Farbwiedergabe und der geringere Schwarzwert bei Plasmas positiv aufgefallen.

Somit bin ich momentan bei einem Plasma-TV gelandet. Am Tage schaue ich üblicherweise keine Filme und für sonstige Sendungen reicht der Plasma aus. Abends hingegen kommt mit dem (großen) Plasma besseres Kinofeeling auf. Insbesondere hat mich bei den LCDs der hohe Schwarzwert gestört, also das schwarz nur dunkelgrau war.

Aber egla wofür du dich entscheidest, mach dich am besten in diversen Audio/Video-zeitschriften schlau. Die führen Bestenlisten der Gerätetypen. Wenn du einen der oben plazierten TVs nimmst, kannst du nicht richtig reinfallen. Im Geschäft bist du dem Verkäufer ausgeliefert und eine realistische Beurteilung der TVs ist im Laden fast nie möglich. Kontrast und Farbkontrast meistens hochgerissen, Umgebungshelligkeit~ und geräusche sehr hoch, verschiedenste Zuspielungen des Signals (analoges Kabel bis hin zu BlueRay-Player).


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Danke dir, ich hätte aber nen 42" Plasma.
Von Samsung einer... und ich hab geringe Umgebungshelligkeit, ich schau ausschließlich Abends.
Du meinst also ein Plasma wäre bei der Größe und meinen Interessen (Fernsehen - nur Abends) besser geeignet ?


----------



## böser Wolf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Ja.
Jedoch kann man dies nicht so absolut sagen. Es gibt natürlich auch hervorragende LCDs und miese Plasma
Um eine Beratung/Informtion kommst du nicht herum. Grob kann ich dir die Panasonic-Plasmas empfehlen. Die haben in jüngerer Vergangenheit recht gut bei Tests abgeschnitten.

Beispielhaft:

Panasonic TX-P42GW20 Plasma-Fernseher
Test:TEST: Panasonic Full-HD-Plasma TX-P42GW20 - brandneuer Bildkönner im exklusiven Review (25.02.2010)

ein Stück billiger:
Panasonic TX-P42S20 E Plasma-Fernseher
Test:Panasonic TX-P42S20E Test Full HD Fernseher

Hinweis: Ich arbeite weder bei Cyberport noch bei Panasonic. Kaufe allerdings öfter bei Cyberport und ein (älterer) Plasma zu Hause ist ein Panasonic.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Was hälst du von den Samsung PS42 Modellen ?


----------



## böser Wolf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Lass doch einfach mal google ran: test oder testbericht + modell


----------



## böser Wolf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Habe spaßeshalber mal kurz recherchiert. Samsung PS42 ist ja ein Sammelbegriff für (qualitativ und preislich) verschiedenste TVs von Samsung, auf jeden Fall die ganz genaue Typenbezeichnung beachten.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

werde mal nachfragen, was würdest du allgemein für so ein gerät bezahlen ?


----------



## böser Wolf (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Falsche Frage, bei mir hängt im Wohnzimmer ein Pioneer PDP-LX 6090H an der Wand 
(Ich musste einfach zuschlagen, bevor die Produktion eingestellt wurde.)

2 Möglichkeiten stehen dir offen:

Variante 1: 
Einen Betrag festlegen, welchen du maximal ausgeben kannst oder willst.
In diesem Preissegment suchen. Sollte man dabei einen etwas teureres, jedoch erheblich besseres Gerät finden, vielleicht trotzdem kaufen. Gewöhnlich hat man einen TV viele Jahre, so dass sich der höhere Anschaffungspreis über die lange Nutzungsdauer "bezahlt" macht.

Variante 2:
Die bestmögliche oder zumindet sehr gute Bildqualität, weitgehend unabhängig vom Preis, ermitteln. Dann eines dieser Geräte kaufen. 

Vor einer Weile habe ich einer Kollegin einen LG für 499.- rausgesucht, sie ist auch sehr zufrieden.
Jeder hat andere Ansprüche, wichtig ist aber die Recherche innerhalb der Preisklasse, sonst verschenkt man möglicherweise Bildqualität.


----------



## kress (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Jep, manchmal muss man eben etwas mehr drauflegen, denn wer täglich Filme in hoher Qualität genießen will und dann doch Mängel am Gerät feststellt, wird sich so lang er den TV hat Ärgern, dass er nicht 200€ mehr ausgegeben hat.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Jungs, Jungs... ihr redet am Thema vorbei.. ich hab doch gefragt ob die PS42´er was taugen.
Ich jag meinen Fernseher nur über die Bucht und er muss im Umkreis von 50km liegen, da bin ich ziehmlich eingeschränkt, jedoch will mein Vater nicht weiter fahren...


----------



## böser Wolf (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Junge, Junge, hinter PS42 müssen noch weiter Buchstaben /Ziffern folgen, da gibts einen Haufen Varianten. Die einzelnen TVs unterscheiden sich in Preis und Qualität.
Gib doch mal spaßeshalber bei amazon.de "ps42 samsung" ein, da kommen einige der Typen im Preisbereich von 534 -899 €.
Also jeweils den genauen Typ raussuchen und zu diesem Testberichte/Kundemeinungen aus dem i-net saugen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

wowow... dann geh mal vom schlechtesten aus - ich weiß die bezeichnung nicht.. werde sie ausfindig machen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



kress schrieb:


> *Wenn größer als 110cm Diagonale: Plasma-Tv
> darunter nen Lcd.
> *



Weise Worte, war im Media Markt, hab nen 50" Plasma 1024x768 mit einem 42" LCD Full-HD verglichen, bei einem normalen digitalen Sat-Signal hatte der Plasma eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## Otep (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Ich habe selbst schon lange nen 42" Plasma und habe mich vorher lange und intensiv damit beschäftigt, verglichen usw. und bin dann zum Entschluss gekommen, ein Plasma muss her...

Ich hab nen Panasonic TH-42PX730E und muss sagen, ein super Gerät und das selbst heute noch...
Hat damals zwischen 1500 und 1800€ gekostet. Zugegeben kein Schnäppchen und er hat auch "nur" 720p, allerdings ob PS3 oder BR ein Hammer Bild!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Und ich würde einen Samsung 42" Plasma für 300 Euro bekommen..


----------



## Otep (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Und ich würde einen Samsung 42" Plasma für 300 Euro bekommen..


Aber keinen neuen oder? 

Du solltest nicht vergessen, wer billig kauft kauft zwei mal 
Ich denke in heutiger Zeit solltest Du schon im Angebot 600€ hinlegen damit Du was halbwegs vernünftiges bekommst... ein bischen Spaß möchtest Du mit dem Gerät ja auch haben oder?


----------



## FatBoo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



kress schrieb:


> Hier steht noch was drin: Technologie: Plasma oder LCD? - TV-Kauf - FOCUS Online
> 
> Wenn größer als 110cm Diagonale: Plasma-Tv
> darunter nen Lcd.
> ...



Teilw. richtig. Der Artikel ist sehr oberflächig und bezieht sich auf die Technik von vor 4 Jahren 
Dass sich Technologien extrem weiterentwickeln, wurde mal grob missachtet^^
Es gibts durchaus kühle und lüfterlose Plasmas genauso wie sehr große LCDs mit überragender Bildqualität.



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Weise Worte, war im Media Markt, hab nen 50"  Plasma 1024x768 mit einem 42" LCD Full-HD verglichen, bei einem normalen  digitalen Sat-Signal hatte der Plasma eindeutig die Nase vorn.



Im Media Markt TVs beurteilen ist ne weniger gute Idee... Stichworte:  Out-of-the-box-settings, Beleuchtung, Signalzuspielung

Wer heutzutage noch einen 50" Plasma mit eine Auflösung <FullHD  kauft, wurde böse verarscht.

Wenn man vergleicht, dann IMMER in der selben Diagonale und Preisklasse!



böser Wolf schrieb:


> Also die Auflösung hat nichts mit Plasma oder  LCD zu tun. Neuere Geräte sind in beiden Fällen Full-HD.
> Und bis 32" wirst du sowieso keinen Unterschied bemerken, soferndu nicht  auf 1 m ranrückst.
> 
> Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Plasma und LCD (1xLCD 2xPlasma):
> ...


 
 Dann sieh' dir mal aktuelle LCDs an... Grau statt Schwarz ist schon  lange passé!
Was wirklich grau ist, sind Plasmas in heller Umgebung, weil die  "Grundfarbe" der Zellen nunmal grau ist.


----------



## Per4mance (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

also ich hab mich auch min nen 3/4 damit beschäftigt und hab dann auch zu nem panasonic th42-pz80 (fullhd 42")gegriffen. der hat im laden 1500.- gekostet im inet nur 960.- 

ich hab keine konsole und schau eig nur filme, blu ray oder sat tv( mom noch analog bald digital) und da hat mich das bild einfach mehr überzeugt. ausserdem musste ich für nen lcd in der größe und austattung mehr bezahlen.

wegen der größe: ich find auf 2,30m normales ds fernsehen ok aber wen ne blu ray drin is würd icha m liebsten mit stuhl genau vorn tv sitzen. mein nächster wird auf jedenfall größer 

man sollte auch echt auf die marke achten. pana hat zb mit pioneer die plasma spitze und super qualtität. samsung hat wie bei allem qualitätsschwankungen ( jetzt kommen schläge von samsung besitzern


mir is immer wichtig das ich mich danach net aufrege das doch was fehlt deswegen lass dir wie ich zeit beim entscheiden.


btw im mediamarkt sind alle tvs auf werksteinstellung mit bildton( neon) und ein schlechter ort um zu vergleichen aber selbst da sa das bild meines panans neben einem plasma einfach besser aus


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Hmhm.. bin mir immer noch unschlüssig.. also unter 42" kommt mit keiner ins Haus...
Zur Not kauf ich mir auch einen Neu und zahl dann halt in Raten, im moment gibts ja fast überall die 0% Finanzierung...
Aber 50" wär mir auf alle Fälle lieber.. nur ist dann die Frage ob ein Plasma dann auch gut ist.. wie ich finde ja, doch dann neu ?


----------



## Per4mance (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

wenn du dir nen aktuellen 50" plasma von panasonic finazierst  kannst net viel falsch machen sofern du plasma nimmst


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Ich leb nur ungern damit 2 Jahre lang nen festbetrag zu zahlen.. dann bereut man es meist nach nem Jahr...


----------



## FatBoo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Ich leb nur ungern damit 2 Jahre lang nen festbetrag zu zahlen.. dann bereut man es meist nach nem Jahr...



Wenn du viel TV fürs schmale Geld willst, dann Sony 46 EX402!

Hab ich erst vor ein paar Tagen für meinen Dad geholt, installiert und eingestellt. Wenn du nicht in völliger Dunkelheit TV siehst, dann reicht der Schwarzwert vollkommen aus. Kein Unterschied zwischen Rahmen und Panel feststellbar! 
Farben sehr natürlich und dennoch kontrastreich.
Blu-Ray-Bild zum niederknien!
Einstellen ist aber Pflicht! Die Settings ab Werk sind alles andere als ideal. Auch das Absaufen von sehr dunklen Details muss man durch gute Settings ausmerzen (Sony-Schwäche).
Mittlerweile hab ich die finalen Einstellungen drin und das Bild sehr schön.

Randinfo: Zuspieler sind Kathrein UFS903 und Sony S370 mit HQ-HDMI-Kabeln.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

800 euro sind für mich leider kein "schmales Geld"


----------



## FatBoo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> 800 euro sind für mich leider kein "schmales Geld"



Für einen 46" (der auch was taugt) sind 800€ aber schmales Geld


----------



## Per4mance (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

ich hab für meinen 42" FullHD Plasma von Panasonic 960 euro gezahlt im internet. im laden war der bei 1500.-

nen 40" lcd bekommt man von samsung auch für 600.-aber wenn man mal den lcd neben den plasma stellt....


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Würdet ihr also in jedem Fall Plasma vor LCD setzen ab 42" ?
Ich hab immernoch ne kleine Abneigung gegen Plasmas, da im Volksmund ein schlechtes Bild (nicht meine Meinung) und hoher Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Per4mance (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

besseres bild und stromberbrauch hängt vom dem ab was läuft. nen lcd braucbh immer gleich viel watt je nach angabe. ein plasma nur für helles bild, das heisst um so heller das bild um so dichter is man an der wattangabe dran bei zb kompl schwarzem bild brauch er fast nix.

plasma geht eh erst ab 42" los. lcd is ab 40" fast immer teuer wenn man 100Hz und vernünfte farb/schwarzwerte haben will


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Also Plasma heißt nicht automatisch besser, außer er ist von Panasonic. Was die auf die beine Stellen ist einfach gut! Du bekommst da im Vergleich zu LCD'S wirkliches Schwarz (und nicht diesen Grauen mist bei LCD's) und ein super Farbenfrohes Bild bei einem günstigen Preis. Also wenn Plasma, dann Panasonic!


----------



## feivel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

zu Panasonic würd ich jetzt nicht nein sagen


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



> Ein Plasma TV verbraucht mehr Strom und hat eine kleinere Auflösung,  aber ist er trotzdem merklich schlechter als ein HD-Ready LCD ?



Das mit der Stromaufnahme stimmt nur zum teil. Ein LCD verbraucht fast immer gleich viel Strom, ein Plasma schwankt mehr, da er bei Schwarzen Szenen kaum verbraucht (Keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung!) aber bei Hellen Szenen mehr zieht.

Die Auflösung hat kaum etwas mit der Darstellungstechnik zu tun! Außerdem gibt es heutzutage jede Größe mit FullHD!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also Plasma heißt nicht automatisch besser, außer er ist von Panasonic. Was die auf die beine Stellen ist einfach gut! Du bekommst da im Vergleich zu LCD'S wirkliches Schwarz (und nicht diesen Grauen mist bei LCD's) und ein super Farbenfrohes Bild bei einem günstigen Preis. Also wenn Plasma, dann Panasonic!



Da wirbt einer kräftig für seinen Plasma....

Hast aber Recht


----------



## FatBoo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also Plasma heißt nicht automatisch besser, außer er ist von Panasonic. Was die auf die beine Stellen ist einfach gut! Du bekommst da im Vergleich zu LCD'S wirkliches Schwarz (und nicht diesen Grauen mist bei LCD's) und ein super Farbenfrohes Bild bei einem günstigen Preis. Also wenn Plasma, dann Panasonic!



Zonk! Schonmal einen halbwegs aktuellen LCD gesehen? Anscheinend nicht! 

Schwarz bekommt heutzutage auch mit LCDs HERVORRAGEND hin!
Guck lieber mal einen tollen Plasma tagsüber an, da IST schwarz grau und das bleibt auch!

Die Diagonale als Kriterium für die Technik zu wählen ist schlicht und einfach Vergangenheit. Plasma fängt zwar bei ~42" an, deswegen sind LCDs >42" noch lange nicht schlecht.

Panasonic Plasmas sind eine zeitlang ganz toll, aber die Firmware ist so ******* und "korrigiert" dein Bild nach einer Weile nach. Fazit: Dein sorgfältig kalibriertes Bild wird durch die Firmware zerschossen und (noch besser) der Schwarzwert wird deutlich schlechter! Panasonic sieht übrigens nicht ein, dieses "Feature" auszubessern, oder gar wegzulassen!

Zu schade, dass Pioneer seine Plasma-Sparte an Panasonic verkauft hat... 

Deswegen für Neukäufer: Sony! Ich habe sehr, sehr lange den Heimkino-Markt beobachtet und letztlich läufts (wieder) auf Sony raus. Wer auf Glossy-Panels steht, kann auch Samsung kaufen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*

Also Plasma oder was nun ?


----------



## mephimephi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also Plasma heißt nicht automatisch besser, außer er ist von Panasonic. Was die auf die beine Stellen ist einfach gut! Du bekommst da im Vergleich zu LCD'S wirkliches Schwarz (und nicht diesen Grauen mist bei LCD's) und ein super Farbenfrohes Bild bei einem günstigen Preis. Also wenn Plasma, dann Panasonic!



Pana beim Plasma erklärt sich selber, aber jeder gute teure full led hat top schwarzwerte, die Technik hat dieses Jahr extreme Sprünge gehabt in dem Bereich, nur kosten die halt 3x soviel wie ein Plasma Tv ;P


----------



## FatBoo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Plasma und LCD TV´s*



mephimephi schrieb:


> Pana beim Plasma erklärt sich selber, aber jeder gute teure full led hat top schwarzwerte, die Technik hat dieses Jahr extreme Sprünge gehabt in dem Bereich, nur kosten die halt 3x soviel wie ein Plasma Tv ;P


 
Nur weil Plasma drin steht, muss das Schwarz nicht gleich gut sein. Plasma hat -wie LCDs- auch Nachteile!

In hellen Räumen ist schwarz grau
Phosphor-Lag
Großflächen-Flimmern
oftmals das typische Plasma-Fiepen
Und bei Panasonic kommt das angesprochene Firmware-Problem hinzu.

Die LCD-Panels sind mittlerweile so gut, dass auch "normale" CCFL-LCDs sehr ansprechende Schwarzwerte erzeugen. Die LD-LED-LCDs ja sowieso.

Seit Pioneer aus dem Plasma-Geschäft raus ist, kam nichts "würdiges" mehr nach.
Beim VT20 (Spitzenmodell) von Panasonic muss man erst auf das Eingreifen der Firmware warten - das kommt erst nach einer längeren Laufzeit.


----------

